# Huntsman 241



## dfscooter (Dec 9, 2017)

We are selling my mother-in-laws house, and it has a a huntsman 241 wood burning stove in it.  I have been told it would probably be easier to sell if we removed the stove.  I would like to sell  the stove,  any ideas on what it maybe worth, and the best way to do so?  General Pictures below, I can take more upon request.


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2017)

Worth $100-150. Put it on craigslist and see who bites.


----------



## dfscooter (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info was hoping it would be worth more.  I will  see what happens.


----------



## bholler (Dec 11, 2017)

250 or 300 would be the absolut highest but i think 150 is a fair price.


----------

